# Homer beim Tennis spielen



## mah0ne (31 Mai 2009)

Ich liebe Simpsons einfach rofl1







Link: http://i40.tinypic.com/2dqpec.gif

mfg mah0ne


----------



## Tokko (31 Mai 2009)

Typisch Homer.


----------



## frontman (31 Mai 2009)

Tennis mit Venus......


----------

